# Girls on Bikes



## Matt Derrick (Feb 1, 2015)

I just thought this was cool, and I wanted to share with folks here. Also, why aren't there more girls on motorcycles?

*Girls on Bikes*
http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/08/06/girls-on-bikes/

 13




_T_here aren’t enough girls on bikes. If I ever see one, I have to stop and wonder, sort of like when you see a female taxi driver. There is something seriously inspiring and powerful about a woman taking over what society still assumes is a man’s territory. Photographer and motorcyclist herself, Lanakila MacNaughton is looking for other female riders like herself to shoot. Documenting the “new wave of modern female motorcyclists”, Portland-based Lanakila who developed a passion for motorcycles in her early twenties says she wants to “reveal the brave, courageous and beautiful women that live to ride”.

Let’s take a ride with Lanakila into their world…





















































































View more of the Women’s Motorcycle Exhibition by Lanakila MacNaughton.

” I hope to help discover and present female riders from all different communities, riding backgrounds, and styles, and maybe even influence some connectivity amongst riders from these different areas.”

Get in touch with Lanakila

And if you want to add some awesomeness to your instagram, follow this rad little lady here @fevvvvaa. 

via Peteski


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn... Very nice. 

And now you have me thinking how cheap would it be to travel longterm... if you are resourceful (year or more) by motorbike...


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2015)

I think a woman on a motor cycle is sexy.


----------

